
Bret Victor, Inventing on Principle (2012) [video] - jacquesm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII
======
azeirah
So, where are all the companies that are building next-generation developer
tools and direct manipulation document and simulation tools? It has been a
while since this video got released.

~~~
hacker_9
His demos only work with small amounts of code, scale up to the size of a real
codebase and they all become infeasible, as well as not really that useful.

~~~
pjmlp
You mean like the code at Xerox PARC and ETHZ?

Many of his ideas were already possible on the workstation OSes created there.

~~~
endergen
Agreed. But possible and popularized are two different things.

~~~
pjmlp
Since I started delving into computer archeology I wonder how the computing
world have looked like if AT&T had been allocated to sell UNIX instead of
having given it for free.

------
ezyang
Here is a transcript of the talk:
[https://github.com/ezyang/cusec2012-victor/blob/master/trans...](https://github.com/ezyang/cusec2012-victor/blob/master/transcript.md)

------
nkrumm
Are there any efforts do implement his "immediate feedback" ideas in the
context of data science/scientific computing?

I could see some amazing iPython/jupyter demos, where the user can import some
data, filter/rearrange data, and create a few plots-- but then adjust and see
the plots change dynamically by adjusting values throughout the notebook.

~~~
Yenrabbit
I've seen a few, such as
[https://atom.io/packages/hydrogen](https://atom.io/packages/hydrogen) \-
running code inline in atom with Jupyter.

------
koenbok
I like to think we are: [http://framerjs.com](http://framerjs.com).

------
trevyn
(2012)

~~~
dang
Yup. Added.

